

The mobile Web isn't dying, it’s being killed, slowly, by Apple. - bnjohnny
https://medium.com/@badnewsjohnny/2d79ab7dae66

======
omgmog
TL;DR: Apple are in control of the feature-set available to browsers on their
own closed OS.

This isn't a surprise, just as the fact that "Chrome on iOS is just a wrapper
around Safari's Webkit" isn't a surprise.

If you want to use another browser engine, then use a different OS. You won't
have this problem on Android.

Apple's iPhone isn't the "The mobile web", it's just a lousy window into "the
mobile web" for a fraction of the users.

When developing any responsive (or _gasp_ mobile) site, I wouldn't check it
solely on iPhone/iPad, that's crazy talk.

~~~
bnjohnny
It's like secretly poisoning the pot a great Sequoia tree would initially grow
from, then standing around and brainstorming with people about how to create a
better environment for it to flourish. So long people know it's disingenuous,
that's all I can ask for.

------
bnjohnny
OP here, first article. Hope it's worth the read.

